# Advice on getting my dog titled/ipo



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

I know nothing about this. I have done lessons with my dog for obedience and we have started protection work. She's done 4 lessons on protection work and she loves it and I am told that she's a natural at it (breeding of course) 

My question is I only have about an hour to hour and a half to do work with her. Is that enough? What's the time it takes to get her titled? Is it even realistic for someone who has limited time right now to attempt. I would be ok with her simply passing. 
Here's a couple videos of her doing her protection work 











Any advice would be great. We don't want to waste her talent since she loves it. Just trying to understand more of the time and commitment to it.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

You need a BH first. Are you a member of a club? That should give you an idea on the time commitment. An hour and a half what? Each day, week, etc.


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

thegooseman90 said:


> You need a BH first. Are you a member of a club? That should give you an idea on the time commitment. An hour and a half what? Each day, week, etc.




I have that time everyday or at least 5 days. 
I am not a member of a club. I have been doing private lessons with her trainer. The trainer is also her dad's trainer. Ace Vom Haus Tyson.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Depends on your dog if 1.5 hrs a day is enough. Before she can attempt her IPO1 she'll need a bh. There's a lot more to it than just biting a sleeve tho. Do you have any longer videos of her in action, including obedience? The clubs are probably better than a trainer in this instance because you'll work with people who are ahead of you and have already done these things so they can advise you on routes and what the judges want to see etc.


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

thegooseman90 said:


> Depends on your dog if 1.5 hrs a day is enough. Before she can attempt her IPO1 she'll need a bh. There's a lot more to it than just biting a sleeve tho. Do you have any longer videos of her in action, including obedience? The clubs are probably better than a trainer in this instance because you'll work with people who are ahead of you and have already done these things so they can advise you on routes and what the judges want to see etc.




I'm in the Bay Area. Closer to Sacramento What's near me?
I don't have videos but she's good with her sit. Stay. Release. Come. Heel. Eye contact. Heeling and partial focus heeling but haven't really tried to work focus heeling too much.


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm in FL so I don't have any recommendations on clubs near you. Im sure there's plenty and someone may chime in with a recommendation there. If you're really confident that she can pass, then some clubs will allow you to be a paper only member and that's all you need for the trial, as far as I know. But I'd highly suggest working with a club prior to it to see if she's really ready for it. The BH doesn't include any protection work. Just obedience. You can find the heel pattern online which tells you the route and when you'll give the various commands. At the very least I'd say work that in a big field somewhere so you know the route and can evaluate her performance


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

An hour and a half a day is plenty of time to eventually title your dog. How many times a week are you meeting with your trainer? Club days are usually long, but it would be beneficial for you to find a club and go, if your schedule permits. It will let you observe what other handlers/dogs are doing, as well as get other eyes on what you and your dog are doing. Titling a dog, when it is your first one, can take a while. But if you and your dog are enjoying the work, who cares how long it takes? In the end, the relationship you build with your dog means more than the title ever will. Good luck to you!


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

GypsyGhost said:


> An hour and a half a day is plenty of time to eventually title your dog. How many times a week are you meeting with your trainer? Club days are usually long, but it would be beneficial for you to find a club and go, if your schedule permits. It will let you observe what other handlers/dogs are doing, as well as get other eyes on what you and your dog are doing. Titling a dog, when it is your first one, can take a while. But if you and your dog are enjoying the work, who cares how long it takes? In the end, the relationship you build with your dog means more than the title ever will. Good luck to you!




Thank you. 
I meet with the trainer every other week. 
It really adds up if I go every week. Almost $50 a session. So I try and do as much as I can on my own. 
We just started the protection part of it. 
Next I think is tracking and more obedience.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

So you're training with Tim? What does he say? He's a great trainer. Follow his plan.


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> So you're training with Tim? What does he say? He's a great trainer. Follow his plan.




Says she's reckless in a good way and she catches on quick. 
He told me i should put in the time and I want to. However I also want to do it but not sure if I can pay for so many lessons. 
I would want to maybe start advancing on my own but I'm also running out of things I can teach her and me checking if I'm doing things correctly. The last thing I want is teach her something wrong.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

I do not belong to a club, mostly because the club only does protection and you are own your own for obedience and tracking. And I need obedience and tracking help.

My only advice is not to be in such a hurry to advance. Having a strong foundation will be better in the long run. I would just work on what Tim says for obedience in between lessons. I am pretty much in the same boat you are and don't always have consistent help - due to schedules and distance I have to travel. But we have managed. It may take longer but you can get there.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol nice! Ace was the stud of my "A" litter. Very nice dog. 

I would follow Tim's plan. Not only is he a good trainer, but he also know's your dogs genetics. He know's how to bring out the best in it. I do know it's expensive. There are other clubs around depending on what's closest to you. There is a club in Sac, Lincoln, Dixon, and more. Look into them if they are close enough to you. You're always welcome to come to my group as well, but we are up in Chico.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Placer - the club in Lincoln - only does protection. There is open field obedience before protection and after. But you are on your own for that (for the most part).


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is sad that so many clubs forget that IPO is 3 phases and not just 1.


----------



## Barcagp (Jan 28, 2014)

mycobraracr said:


> Lol nice! Ace was the stud of my "A" litter. Very nice dog.
> 
> 
> 
> I would follow Tim's plan. Not only is he a good trainer, but he also know's your dogs genetics. He know's how to bring out the best in it. I do know it's expensive. There are other clubs around depending on what's closest to you. There is a club in Sac, Lincoln, Dixon, and more. Look into them if they are close enough to you. You're always welcome to come to my group as well, but we are up in Chico.




Tim is in Dixon so I've been going there. 
I guess another question what do clubs cost. Am I better off just staying with Tim. 
What I wanted was to keep our dog occupied and do something that she's obviously bred for. She just picks things up really quick, I told Tim we don't wanna waste her talent but at the same time need to figure if spending so much is doable


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Barcagp said:


> Tim is in Dixon so I've been going there.
> I guess another question what do clubs cost. Am I better off just staying with Tim.
> What I wanted was to keep our dog occupied and do something that she's obviously bred for. She just picks things up really quick, I told Tim we don't wanna waste her talent but at the same time need to figure if spending so much is doable




Well, just remember to successfully train and title a dog in IPO takes a large commitment and time. You heart truly needs to be in it. As for cost of clubs, they are all different. They all usually have club dues. Some run as more of a pay-to-play. Some have club dues and an additional charge for the helper. Each one is different. So best to check out some clubs and gather the info from them. Here is a list of clubs in our region. https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=08&re=nw

Hope this helps.


----------

